# Nach ISPConfig 2.2.37 kommt SPAM durch



## Vision (1. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

nach einem Update von 2.2.34 auf 2.2.37 kam SPAM ungehindert durch.

Nach /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/spamassassin --lint kommt die Fehlermeldung:
config: no rules were found!  Do you need to run 'sa-update'?

Ich habe dann _/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update_ probiert.
Dann kam die Meldung: 
_gpg: WARNUNG: Unsicheres Besitzverhältnis des Home-Verzeichnis `/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/etc/mail/spamassassin/sa-update-keys'_
Das Verzeichnis gehörte _admispconfig mit den Rechten 755

Ich habe dann mal dem __sa-update-keys die Rechte 700 gegeben und den Dateien darin 600er Rechte.

__/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/etc/mail/spamassassin/sa-update-keys' und_
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/spamassassin --lint
laufen nun ohne Fehlermeldung durch.

War das so richtig oder soll ich noch etwas umstellen ?

Ich bin etwas verunsichert...


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2010)

Das ist so ok, falls er nach den Änderungen noch funktioniert. Es kann aber sein dass spamassassin jetzt nicht mehr an seine eigenen Tools kommt wenn es beim Empfang von Emails unter dem Emailuser aufgreufen wird und somit Emails nicht mehr nach spam gescannt werden können.

Eine Änderung der Rechte ist auf meinen Servern nicht nötig. Wenn Du sa-update aufrufen möchtestr, solltest Du dies mit der nogpg option tun.


----------



## Vision (23. Sep. 2010)

Danke für den Tip Till,

die Option nogpg kannte ich gar nicht.

Nun läuft es.
Ich das sa-update mit dieser Option nun 1x pro Tag per Cron laufen.


----------

